# Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen



## rheinfischer70 (24. Juni 2017)

Bin nicht sicher, ob die Rubrik richtig ist.

Weiß jemand, ob Angelvereinmitglieder vereinsinterne Bestimmungen per Abstimmung kippen können?

Bei uns gibt es z.B. eine Entnahmeverpflichtung von Brassen und Welsen. Wenn ich aber ausversehen beim Karpfenangeln oder Stippen einen Brassen fange oder beim Aalangeln einen kleinen Wels, will ich diesen nicht zwangsweise töten müssen.

Da viele im Verein genauso denken, könnte eine Aufhebung der Verpflichtung eine Mehrheit bekommen. Wenn also einer von uns so einen Antrag stellt... .
Die Verpflichtung wurde vom Gewässerwart und dem Vereinsvorstand nach Rücksprache mit dem Verband beschlossen.
Es handelt sich um das Bundesland NRW.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Meinst du, dass du Nachts am Wasser dermaßen überwacht wirst? Mit sowas bringt man nur viel unfrieden in einen Verein, ansonsten kannst du das mit Sicherheit auf die Tagesordnung einer Versammlung setzen lassen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Mal zur Frage selbst:
Ich kenne eure Satzung nicht, aber grundsätzlich ist die Mitgliederversammlung (MV) das höchste Entscheidungsgremium im Verein. Denn die MV wählt schließlich auch den Vorstand. Die MV kann damit auch die Rechte des Vorstandes begrenzen. Praktisch bedeutet dies, dass der Beschluss der MV, den Hegebeschluss des Vorstandes bezüglich Brassen und Waller selbstverständlich kippen kann.

In der Regel beinhaltet die Satzung Bestimmungen darüber, wie die Mitglieder zwangsweise eine MV herbeiführen können. Ihr müsstet daher nicht unbedingt warten, bis die nächste MV ansteht. 

Praktisch möchte ich aber anmerken, dass es sein kann, dass der Vorstand hinschmeißt, wenn die MV so etwas beschließt. Als ich noch Vorsitzender in unserem Verein war, wäre ich doch schon ganz schön angepisst gewesen, wenn meine „Hegepläne“ per Kampfabstimmung gekippt worden wären. Aus diesem Grund würde ich hier eine Schlichtung empfehlen. Sofern ihr Mitglied im RhFV seid, wäre ich da euer Ansprechpartner. Der von dir angesprochene Konflikt lässt sich bestimmt einvernehmlich lösen. Ihr braucht nur eine neutrale Person, die euch zur Lösung führt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher, ob die Rubrik richtig ist.
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob Angelvereinmitglieder vereinsinterne Bestimmungen per Abstimmung kippen können?


zum 1. Punkt: Habs in Politik geschubst, da Deine Frage allgemeine von angelpolitischem Interesse ist und nicht alleine auf Bewirtschaftung bezogen zu sehen.

zum 2.:
Grundsätzlich ja: Siehe nachfolgend, nach Richtigstellung zum Rheinischen.....



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> . Aus diesem Grund würde ich hier eine Schlichtung empfehlen. Sofern ihr Mitglied im RhFV seid, wäre ich da euer Ansprechpartner.


Das Schlimme ist beim Rheinischen halt die aktuelle Entwicklung nach kurzem, positivem Aufflackern. 
Da nützt auch ein anglerfreundlicher Schlichter nix, wenn die intern schon Zensur wie in Nordkorea üben und DAFV-kritische sowie gegen den SPD-Kandidaten Schulz gerichtete Artikel ohne Erklärung und Ankündigung schlicht zu löschen (5 gelöschte Artikel hab ich gefunden bis jetzt.).

Da weiss man, wie die ticken - Machterhalt und Kohle abzocken, beherrschen statt Dienstleister für Angler..

Wer sich in solche Hände wie beim Rheinischen Verband begibt, kann auch schnell als Caster aufwachen statt als Angler.
Da wär ich vorsichtig (bei den anderen NRW-Verbänden genauso, davon ab, mit denen aber der Rheinische ja aber eh zu einem anglerfeindlichen Verbotsverband fusionieren will, bei dem Westfalen-Lippe bei weitem die Mehrheit hätte (Setzkescherverbot, Angelverbot Marina Rünthe, Angler sin zu doof, Niepagenkämper etc.) ).

*Und selbstverständlich kann man sich wehren.*
Zum einen sind oft Satzungen und  Geschäftsordnungen, auf denen Beschlüsse beruhen, rechtlich nicht haltbar, dazu brauchts aber einen Juristen, der sich auskennt, um das zu überprüfen.

Zum anderen ist oft Einladung, Sitzungsführung bei der Versammlung, Vorlage der Dokumente etc. so fehlerhaft, dass man eh jeden Beschluss anfechten kann.

Was man auch tun sollte, wenn Vorstände so fehler- oder amateurhaft arbeiten, schon alleine, um sie zukünftig zu besserem arbeiten zu bringen. 

Das ist das gute Recht - und viele "Vereinsmonarchen" empfinden eh JEDE Einmischung, ob von Anglern oder Schlichtern oder vom Verband, als ehrverletzende Herabsetzung

Grundsätzlich soll/muss man sowas aber gut vorbereiten und sollte da keine Schnellschüsse machen, sondern sich Verbündete bis zur nächsten HV suchen um dann andere Abstimmungsergebnisse herbei zu führen. 

Da Vereinsversammlungen im Allgemeinen eher schlecht besucht sind (im Schnitt wohl eher 10 % der Mitglieder als mehr) kann man mit  entsprechendem Engagement und ein paar Freunden, die man zusätzlich aktiviert, auch schnell Mehrheiten bekommen - dann MUSS man aber auch bereit sein, etwas zu tun im Vorstand!

Nicht Ruhe ist die erste Bürgerpflicht, sondern Aufstand, wenn praxisferne Vorstände in Vereinen oder Verbänden anglerfeindliche Entscheidungen treffen .

*Eine grobe Anleitung dazu schon aus 2010:*
Angler, wehrt Euch. Leitfaden


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Hallo Thomas,
stimme dir zu.
Aber die meisten Angler wollen sich nicht mit den Vorständen anlegen, weil auch die viele Arbeit gesehen wird, die ehrenamtlich gemacht wird.
Bin selbst erschrocken, wie wenig die Vorstandsarbeit mit Angeln zu tun hat. Es geht nicht um Fische und Gewässer, sondern mehr um Dinge wie: Wer repariert das Klo vom Vereinsheim, wer organisiert das Frühlingsfest, wer verschickt Einladungen, wer geht zum Fischereitag, wer ersetzt den Jugendwart, wer mahnt die nichtbezahlten Beiträge an, wer nimmt Neumitglieder auf, wer pflegt das Computersystem. 
Und das alles von "Laien" und ehrenamtlich. Kein Wunder, dass kein richtiger Angler das wirklich machen möchte und deswegen die nichtangelnden Postenjäger und Betonköpfe das sagen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Du hast das Problem gut erkannt..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Praktisch bedeutet dies, dass der Beschluss der MV, den Hegebeschluss des Vorstandes bezüglich Brassen und Waller selbstverständlich kippen kann.



Das wäre so zumindest in Bayern pauschal nicht korrekt. Die meisten Gewässer unterliegen der Hegepflicht. Die Hegemaßnahmen werden vom Vorstand in Zusammenarbeit mit den Gewässerwarten festgelegt und mit den Behörden abgestimmt. Und wenn hier aus begründeten Argumenten heraus Festlegungen getroffen und so von den Behörden bestätigt werden, hat die MV keinerlei Mitspracherecht.

Aktuelles Beispiel aus meinem Verein: Festgelegte ganzjährige Entnahmesperre für Rotaugen und Rotfedern in Fließgewässern wegen massivem Bestandsrückgang.

Anders sieht das natürlich bei Gewässern aus, für die keine Hegepflicht gilt. Hier haben die Mitglieder im Prinzip volles Mitspracherecht, jedoch sollten sie, wie von dir schon beschrieben, vor Aktionen daran denken, welche Auswirkungen diese auf den Verein haben können.

Und es spielt natürlich auch immer eine Rolle, welche Festlegungen ggf. in Pachtverträgen hinterlegt sind. In meiner Gegend legen da die Verpächter schon mal gern fest, dass die Gewässer mindestens im Interval von 5 Jahren abzufischen und alle Zwergwelse zu entnehmen sind.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Das sind doch alles Probleme die leicht zu wuppen sind, komplizierter wird es da bei den administrativen Angelegenheiten nach Außen. Da braucht es einen, der entsprechende s Wissen hat und handeln kann!

Zum Rechtlichen wurde schon vieles zutreffend gesagt. 

Zur Taktik:

So etwas würde ich nicht zum Thema einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung machen, sondern im Rahmen der jährlichen Versammlung. Das verursacht sonst zu viel Aufregung und das kann schon Stimmung gegen Dich verursachen bei den ganzen vorstandswilligen Nickdackeln!

Wichtig vor einem Antrag entsprechende Mehrheiten sammeln und sichern. Dabei beachten, dass viele außerhalb solcher Versammlungen zwar nen Lauten machen, dann aber schnell den Mund halten, wenn sie öffentlich Farbe bekennen sollen. Die sind dann krank, andere Verpflichtungen halten sie vom Erscheinen in der JHV ab oder warten erstmal die Stimmung ab. 
Nur Dir haut man dann im Ergebnis den Kopf ab!

Und noch was, zu allererst würde ich mal hinterfragen, warum es dieses Entnahmegebot überhaupt gibt! nur weil es Dir widerstrebt, heißt das ja nicht, dass es völlig sinnbefreit ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass kein richtiger Angler das wirklich machen möchte und deswegen die nichtangelnden Postenjäger und Betonköpfe das sagen haben.



So ein Statement ist einfach eine Frechheit von dir. Nur weil die "richtigen Angler" zu faul sind, die Arbeit zu machen, sind die Vorstände Postenjäger und Betonköpfe?

Die "richtigen Angler" haben schlichtweg keinen Plan davon, wieviel Arbeit hinter der Führung eines Angelvereins steckt. Von Finanzamt über Fischereibehörde, Verband, Gemeinde, Verpächter, Besatzfische besorgen, Abfischen organisieren, Füttern der Zuchtfische organisieren usw.

Wenn wir im Vorstand die Zeit, die wir in die Arbeit für oben geschilderte Vereinsthemen investieren, Angeln gehen könnten, wäre das cool. Nur dann gäbe es keinen Verein mehr. 

Akzeptiert mal, dass Deutschland eine hoch bürokratisierte Verwaltung hat. Da fällt Schreibkram an, den ihr euch gar nicht vorstellen könnt. Und wer glaubt, es genügt, 3 Monate vor Ablauf des Pachtvertrags mal beim Verpächter anzurufen und die Verlängerung ist erledigt, träumt. Da muss man Beziehungen aufrechterhalten, sonst sind die Gewässer weg. Und wer glaubt, 2 Monate vor Gewässerbesatz mal schnell beim Händler anzurufen, wann man die Forellen abholen kann, wird ausgelacht, weil die Forellenbestände für die kommenden 8 Monate schon reserviert sind.

Leute, ihr habt echt Vorstellungen ... |uhoh:

Das betrifft übrigens nicht nur Anglervereine. Fragt mal nach, womit sich Vorstände von Fußballvereinen rumschlagen dürfen, vor allem wenn da noch ein Vereinsheim dranhängt. Da haben locker 80% der Tätigkeiten überhaupt nix mit Fußball zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wichtig vor einem Antrag* entsprechende Mehrheiten sammeln und sichern.* Dabei beachten, dass viele außerhalb solcher Versammlungen zwar nen Lauten machen, dann aber schnell den Mund halten, wenn sie öffentlich Farbe bekennen sollen. Die sind dann krank, andere Verpflichtungen halten sie vom Erscheinen in der JHV ab oder warten erstmal die Stimmung ab.
> Nur Dir haut man dann im Ergebnis den Kopf ab!


Mein Reden!
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich soll/muss man sowas aber gut vorbereiten und sollte da keine Schnellschüsse machen, sondern sich Verbündete bis zur nächsten HV suchen um dann andere Abstimmungsergebnisse herbei zu führen.
> 
> Da Vereinsversammlungen im Allgemeinen eher schlecht besucht sind (im Schnitt wohl eher 10 % der Mitglieder als mehr) kann man mit  entsprechendem Engagement und ein paar Freunden, die man zusätzlich aktiviert, auch schnell Mehrheiten bekommen - dann MUSS man aber auch bereit sein, etwas zu tun im Vorstand!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Die Kunst ist dabei das "sichern"! Ich kenne eine Fall, da hat der Antragstellende sein Stimmvieh gefügig gemacht, in dem er sie alle vorher in seine Machenschaften verstrickt hat, so dass bei einem Unterliegen alle hätten befürchten müssen, das alles an die "Öffentlichkeit" gekommen wäre!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

grins - Politik(er)....


----------



## macman (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Naturliebhaber hat das ja schon größtenteils gesagt was ich denke.

Hast du schon mit einem Vorstandsmitglied gesprochen über das Thema und deiner sichtweiße?
Wenn ja was hat er dir als Begründung gegeben?

Du als RICHTIGER ANGLER! Was tust Du für das Hobby Angeln, für dein Verein, für das Gewässer,so das du Morgen auch noch Da Angeln kannst?

Und abnicker sind auch die, die dir recht geben nur um in ruhe weiter Angeln zu können.

Du berufst aus so einem Grund eine ausserordentliche Sitzung ein, weil so viele auf deiner Seite sind!
Toll, der Vorstand erklärt warum und wieso, alle haben dann verständnis dafür weil es ein wichtiger Hegegrund ist. Und dann!? 
Sind alle von Dir ange….!
Sind ja dann Abnicker! 

Selbst hier im Forum gibt es Regeln und nicht jeder ist damit einverstanden und jetzt?
Erst mal Die fragen die die Regel gemacht haben und selber das Gespräch suchen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So ein Statement ist einfach eine Frechheit von dir. Nur weil die "richtigen Angler" zu faul sind, die Arbeit zu machen, sind die Vorstände Postenjäger und Betonköpfe?
> 
> Die "richtigen Angler" haben schlichtweg keinen Plan davon, wieviel Arbeit hinter der Führung eines Angelvereins steckt.



Sorry, für die Betonköpfe und Postenjäger entschuldige ich mich natürlich. 

Die Arbeit können die Mitglieder erahnen, weshalb kaum einer im Vorstand oder bei Arbeitsdiensten mitarbeitet. Ich finde es schade, dass der Vorstand solche wichtigen Entscheidungen ohne die Mitgliederversammlung trifft.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass der Vorstand solche wichtigen Entscheidungen ohne die Mitgliederversammlung trifft.



Habt ihr den Vorstand denn schon zu den Beweggründen gefragt? Es gibt doch bei euch sicher monatliche Mitgliederversammlungen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das wäre so zumindest in Bayern pauschal nicht korrekt. Die meisten Gewässer unterliegen der Hegepflicht. Die Hegemaßnahmen werden vom Vorstand in Zusammenarbeit mit den Gewässerwarten festgelegt und mit den Behörden abgestimmt. Und wenn hier aus begründeten Argumenten heraus Festlegungen getroffen und so von den Behörden bestätigt werden, hat die MV keinerlei Mitspracherecht.



Wenn es auf einen Hegeplan zurückgeht, hast du natürlich Recht. Ich bin von einem einfachen Vorstandsbeschluss ausgegangen, wie es im Ausgangspost anklang.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So ein Statement ist einfach eine Frechheit von dir. Nur weil die "richtigen Angler" zu faul sind, die Arbeit zu machen, sind die Vorstände Postenjäger und Betonköpfe?
> 
> Die "richtigen Angler" haben schlichtweg keinen Plan davon, wieviel Arbeit hinter der Führung eines Angelvereins steckt. Von Finanzamt über Fischereibehörde, Verband, Gemeinde, Verpächter, Besatzfische besorgen, Abfischen organisieren, Füttern der Zuchtfische organisieren usw.
> 
> ...


Völlig richtig, was du schreibst. Ich habe 12 Jahre Vorsitz hinter mir. Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass selbst das neu Anpflanzen von Bäumen im Landschaftsschutzgebiet nicht mal so einfach gemacht werden kann. Da heißt es dann Pflanzlisten zu studieren.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Vorstand denn schon zu den Beweggründen gefragt? Es gibt doch bei euch sicher monatliche Mitgliederversammlungen.



Es gibt nur eine Jahreshauptversammlung, aber solche Dinge werden vom Vorstand festgelegt. 
Wenn der Gewässerwart meint, es gibt zuviele Brassen, dann dürfen die halt nicht zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Ich meine der Gewässerwart ist von euch gewählt worden, um unter anderem solche Entscheidungen zu treffen!
Was ist denn so schwer daran sich an diese Hegemaßnahme zu halten?
Es könnte ja sein, dass der Mann weiß was er da veranlasst?
Wenn ihr einen willfährigen Gewässerwart wollt, einfach bei der nächsten HV abwählen und einen Hampelmann wählen, der sich nach den Wünschen und Vorlieben der Vereinsmitglieder richtet und auf Hege nichts gibt.
So ist es übrigens in den meisten Vereinen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meine der Gewässerwart ist von euch gewählt worden, um unter anderem solche Entscheidungen zu treffen!


DAS kommt immer auf Bundesland und Satzung an, was der darf und was nicht.

Kann man nicht einfach so pauschal sagen, auch nicht, was er mit und was ohne Zustimmung von Vorstand oder Mitgliedern (HV) machen darf oder nicht.

Viel zu weites Feld für pauschale Aussagen.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Ok, da habe ich jetzt nicht drüber nachgedacht?
Wir hatten mal einen ähnlichen Fall, da hat es nicht mal eine außerordentliche Sitzung gegeben.
Der GW wurde damals quasi per Dekret vom Alters(Diktator)präsi "gekündigt!
Keiner hat gemuckt, außer dem GW natürlich, also ist das so durch gegangen!
So stand das sicher auch nicht in der Satzung?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Hallo,

die Sache ist doch ganz einfach; einen offiziellen Antrag an die Jahreshauptversammlung stellen (schriftlich und mit Begründung). Dann kann jede Partei, Vorstand wie Einreicher dazu vor der Jahreshauptversammlung Stellung dazu beziehen und dann wird abgestimmt. Die Mehrheit entscheidet. So ist das bei den Vereinen, welche ich kenne und das ist absolut demokratisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der GW wurde damals quasi per Dekret vom Alters(Diktator)präsi "gekündigt!
> Keiner hat gemuckt, außer dem GW natürlich, also ist das so durch gegangen!
> So stand das sicher auch nicht in der Satzung?


Passiert oft, dass Vereine sich nicht an Recht, Gesetz oder Satzung halten, teilweise aus Unkenntnis, teilweise weil die Oberen meinen, sie können alles.

Viele Satzungen entsprechen auch heute nicht mehr den Bedingungen der Gemeinnützigkeit, und nur weil die FA Besseres zu tun haben, müssen nicht alle ihre Satzungen ändern, sondern das kommt nur peu a peu..

Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass oft die Amateure in den Vereinen in der heutigen Zeit überfordert sind, Gewässer rechtlich einwandfrei zu bewirtschaften und einen Verein rechtssicher zu führen. 

Das ist heutzutage bei der komplexen Rechtslage kaum mehr leistbar..

Und Mitglieder, die sich wehren wollen, haben ein durchaus nicht zu unterschätzendes Arsenal an Möglichkeiten..

Das raussschmeissen aus einem Verein ist auch schwierig genug, weil hier auch in den meisten Satzungen rechtsichere Regularien dazu fehlen.

Wollte eine Ärger machen, würde ich vermuten, dass 90 % aller Raussschmisse aus einem Verein erfolgreich vor Gericht widerrufen werden könnten. 

Sowohl vom Vorstand wäre es daher clever, seine Mitglieder besser einzubinden, wie auch von Mitgliedern, sich rechtzeitig mit ihren Vorständen in Verbindung zu setzen bei Mecker. 

Gerade kleine Vereine können durch solche Geschichten durchaus auch (wirtschaftlich) zerstört werden. 

Neben den vielen guten Vorstände in Vereinen, die ihre Mitglieder mitnehmen, erklären und für diese arbeiten, gibts eben auch einige, bei denen der Hochmut vor dem Fall kommen dürfte, wenn mal einer nicht einfach geht oder kuscht, weils ihm zu doof oder das nicht wert ist und er das notfalls vor Gericht durchzieht..


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Mal zur Frage selbst:
> Ich kenne eure Satzung nicht, aber grundsätzlich ist die Mitgliederversammlung (MV) das höchste Entscheidungsgremium im Verein. Denn die MV wählt schließlich auch den Vorstand. Die MV kann damit auch die Rechte des Vorstandes begrenzen. Praktisch bedeutet dies, dass der Beschluss der MV, den Hegebeschluss des Vorstandes bezüglich Brassen und Waller selbstverständlich kippen kann.
> 
> In der Regel beinhaltet die Satzung Bestimmungen darüber, wie die Mitglieder zwangsweise eine MV herbeiführen können. Ihr müsstet daher nicht unbedingt warten, bis die nächste MV ansteht.
> ...



Ja, so ist das mit der Demokratie.
Tanzt die MV nicht nach der Nase des Vorstandes wird mit Rücktritt gedroht..  

Obwohl man ja auch eine andere Meinung oder auch Beschluss als Vorsitzender akzeptieren sollte.

Man könnte solch ein Handeln auch als Diktatur bezeichnen.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Sorry, für die Betonköpfe und Postenjäger entschuldige ich mich natürlich.
> 
> Die Arbeit können die Mitglieder erahnen, weshalb kaum einer im Vorstand oder bei Arbeitsdiensten mitarbeitet. Ich finde es schade, dass der Vorstand solche wichtigen Entscheidungen ohne die Mitgliederversammlung trifft.



Dies ist nicht korrekt.
Wir haben in DE jedes Jahr stetig steigende Zahlen an Vereins Neugründungen.

http://www.bdvv.de/statistik-erstmals-ueber-600000-vereine

Offenbar gründet man lieber schnell einen neuen Verein statt sich mit der Borniertheit der Alt- Vorstände herumplagen.

Und wenn man nicht gerade auch noch Gewässerpächter ist, ist die Arbeit nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

An die Ausführungen von "Naturliebhaber" und "macman" schließe ich mich an.
Und eigendlich sollte jeder Angler wissen das er keine Fische die keine Schonzeit haben und das Schonmaß überschritten haben nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden dürfen !

Im Tierschutz Gesetz steht wörtlich...
Sinn der Fischerei ist es Fische als Nahrungsmittel für Mensch oder Tier zu gewinnen. Die Freude am Drill oder Fang allein kann den Fischfang nicht rechtfertigen. Deshalb macht sich nach §17Nr.1 bzw. Nr.2 TSchG strafbar, wer den gefangenen maßigen Fisch zuurücksetzt. Ausnahme Fang in der Schonzeit ....

Warum so einen Aufwand über Versamlungs Beschluss, der Fisch rutscht mir aus der Hand und nicht viel Reden drüber...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Im Tierschutz Gesetz steht wörtlich...
> Sinn der Fischerei ist es Fische als Nahrungsmittel für Mensch oder Tier zu gewinnen


*Schlicht falsch!* 

Wo genau soll das stehen, welcher § im Tierschutzgesetz?

Bitte genau angeben, denn meines Wissens steht das da nirgends, sowas hab ich nirgends gefunden im TSG.

Zum einfacher suchen für Dich:
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wollte eine Ärger machen, würde ich vermuten, dass 90 % aller Raussschmisse aus einem Verein erfolgreich vor Gericht widerrufen werden könnten.


 Vermutlich sogar noch untertrieben. Ich wollte schon mal eine Liste schreiben, nach dem Motte: Die 10 größten Rechtsirrtümer in Vereinen. Einer der Klassiker ist, Rausschmiss ohne Anhörung. Schön ist auch: Der Vorsitzende hat mehr zu sagen, als die übrigen Vorstandsmitglieder. Ein sehr weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Auch schön die Auffassung, man solle im Vorstand immer eine ungrade Zahl an Vorstandsmitglieder habe, damit es bei Abstimmungen kein Pall gibt. Aber was macht man, wenn einer fehlt oder sich einer enthält?  Überhaupt der Gedanke, im Vorstand müsste groß abgestimmt werden. Ich glaube in meiner ca. 10 jährigen Dienstzeit als Vorsitzender kam es nicht zu einer einzigen Abstimmung im Vorstand. - Da gibt es echt die tollsten Vorstellungen. Grundsätzlich empfiehlt es sich immer, vorher die Satzung zu lesen.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

oh, mach mal, das wird ein echter Renner,
schenk ich so einigen Vorsitzenden zum Geburtstag,
könnte allerdings sein, dass es der letzte war:c#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vermutlich sogar noch untertrieben. Ich wollte schon mal eine Liste schreiben, nach dem Motte: Die 10 größten Rechtsirrtümer in Vereinen. Einer der Klassiker ist, Rausschmiss ohne Anhörung. Schön ist auch: Der Vorsitzende hat mehr zu sagen, als die übrigen Vorstandsmitglieder. Ein sehr weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Auch schön die Auffassung, man solle im Vorstand immer eine ungrade Zahl an Vorstandsmitglieder habe, damit es bei Abstimmungen kein Pall gibt. Aber was macht man, wenn einer fehlt oder sich einer enthält?  Überhaupt der Gedanke, im Vorstand müsste groß abgestimmt werden. Ich glaube in meiner ca. 10 jährigen Dienstzeit als Vorsitzender kam es nicht zu einer einzigen Abstimmung im Vorstand. - Da gibt es echt die tollsten Vorstellungen. Grundsätzlich empfiehlt es sich immer, vorher die Satzung zu lesen.


Danke für die Bestätigung vom Juristen...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vermutlich sogar noch untertrieben. Ich wollte schon mal eine Liste schreiben, nach dem Motte: Die 10 größten Rechtsirrtümer in Vereinen. Einer der Klassiker ist, Rausschmiss ohne Anhörung. Schön ist auch: Der Vorsitzende hat mehr zu sagen, als die übrigen Vorstandsmitglieder. Ein sehr weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Auch schön die Auffassung, man solle im Vorstand immer eine ungrade Zahl an Vorstandsmitglieder habe, damit es bei Abstimmungen kein Pall gibt. Aber was macht man, wenn einer fehlt oder sich einer enthält?  Überhaupt der Gedanke, im Vorstand müsste groß abgestimmt werden. Ich glaube in meiner ca. 10 jährigen Dienstzeit als Vorsitzender kam es nicht zu einer einzigen Abstimmung im Vorstand. - Da gibt es echt die tollsten Vorstellungen. Grundsätzlich empfiehlt es sich immer, vorher die Satzung zu lesen.




Hallo,

Mann o Mann, was habt ihr für Vereine?
Von einem Rausschmiss ohne Anhörung höre (lese) ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Außerdem kenne ich "Rausschmisse" nur bei groben oder wiederholten Verfehlungen.
Ein "Rausschmiss" nur weil dem Vorstand die Nase eines Angler nicht passt, ist bei uns nicht vorstellbar und würde rein rechtlich ja auch überhaupt nicht möglich sein. #d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Man merkt immer wieder, dass Du auf Deiner glückselig bayerischen Insel noch nicht alles mitgekriegt hast ..

Die Welt ist dennoch größer und rund ;-)))

Du glaubst gar nicht, was es da alles gibt und was da alles passiert und wegen was da sich gegenseitig angeschissen wird und lebenslange Feindschaften in solchen Vereinen entstehen und gepflegt werden.....


----------



## Reg A. (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man merkt immer wieder, dass Du auf Deiner glückselig bayerischen Insel noch nicht alles mitgekriegt hast ..



Naja, so glückseelig ist sie ja nun nicht, die bayerische Insel 
Aber doch irgendwie seltsam: im sonst so autokratischen Bayern - "Mia san mia!" (oder, in Lajos' und meinem Fall: Franken) - ist das diktatorische Gehabe mancher Vereinsvorstände anscheinend ne Ausnahme von der Regel, trotz begrenzten beangelbaren Gewässern (geographisch und von Angebot und Nachfrage bedingt - erstes niedrig, zweites sehr hoch), im restlichen Deutschland doch wohl ziemlich häufig - zumindest dem Forumstenor nach. Hätte ich jetzt eher anders herum erwartet... #c

Aber andererseits scheinen sich in anderen Regionen/Bundesländern die Leute auch regelrecht zu bekriegen, um in den Vorstand eines Angelvereins zu kommen, während man hier froh ist, nach langer Suche endlich einen Deppen gefunden zu haben, der sich den gesamten ebenso unlukrativen wie undankbaren und extrem zeitintensiven Mehraufwand aufbürdet! Teilweise erfordert das jahrelanger Suche und Vorarbeit - und das meine ich explizit nicht im übertragenen, sondern im wörtlichen Sinne! Zumindest entnehme ich das (beide Extreme) nicht gerade wenigen Forumsbeiträgen zu diesem Thema...

Nur: woran liegts?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Und eigendlich sollte jeder Angler wissen das er keine Fische die keine Schonzeit haben und das Schonmaß überschritten haben nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden dürfen !



Diese Aussage ist falsch, selbst in Bayern. Das Tierschutzgesetz fordert einen vernünftigen Grund für die Tötung eines Fisches. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist hier immer die beim Brassenangeln gefangene Barbe. Die setze ich zurück, wenn der Polizeipräsident persönlich neben mir steht und wäre mir sicher, dass ich im Falle eines Rechtsstreits Recht bekomme.

Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn am Karpfenweiher Karpfen zurückgesetzt werden.

Genau so bekommen das von mir übrigens die Jungangler vermittelt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist falsch, selbst in Bayern. Das Tierschutzgesetz fordert einen vernünftigen Grund für die Tötung eines Fisches. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist hier immer die beim Brassenangeln gefangene Barbe. Die setze ich zurück, wenn der Polizeipräsident persönlich neben mir steht und wäre mir sicher, dass ich im Falle eines Rechtsstreits Recht bekomme.
> 
> Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn am Karpfenweiher Karpfen zurückgesetzt werden.
> 
> Genau so bekommen das von mir übrigens die Jungangler vermittelt.



Die "Logik" musst du mir erklären. Vermutlich aber besser in einem anderen Strang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

haben wir ja den passenden Thread zu (dass Afvig in Bayern gilt, dass Hege (Grund fürs Abknüppelgebot ( das ja töten ohne Verwertung ermöglicht) etc.  und erst im Rahmen einer Normenkontrolle kippe würde, wollt er mir auch nie glauben  - viel Spaß beim erklären )

 catch & release


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Aber andererseits scheinen sich in anderen Regionen/Bundesländern die Leute auch regelrecht zu bekriegen, um in den Vorstand eines Angelvereins zu kommen, während man hier froh ist, nach langer Suche endlich einen Deppen gefunden zu haben, der sich den gesamten ebenso unlukrativen wie undankbaren und extrem zeitintensiven Mehraufwand aufbürdet! Teilweise erfordert das jahrelanger Suche und Vorarbeit - und das meine ich explizit nicht im übertragenen, sondern im wörtlichen Sinne! Zumindest entnehme ich das (beide Extreme) nicht gerade wenigen Forumsbeiträgen zu diesem Thema...
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal aus Spaß gesagt, wenn in der Mitgliederversammlung bekanntgegeben würde; wer als Letzter den Saal verläßt muss den Vorsitzenden machen, dann gäbe es Mord und Totschlag an den Ausgängen.


Der ist gut ..
:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Trotz der ständig vielen Neugründungen von Vereinen (e.V) müssen Angelvereine irgendwie anders ticken..

Keiner hat Bock auf die Arbeit.
Nur warum gibt es dann so viele Angelvereine?  
Gerade hier in den Städten?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Zugang zu Gewässern oft nur über Vereine möglich. 

Daher rühren auch nicht wenige der vielen Probleme:
Viele gehen ja nicht aus Überzeugung oder weil sie Vereine toll finden in "ihren" Verein, sondern kaufen schlicht mit der Vereinszugehörigkeit ihre Angelerlaubnis.

Da wird dann logischerweise das Entgelt für nicht geleistet Arbeitsstunden etc. mit eingerechnet und an Versammlungen und Vereinswesen ist das Interesse auch eher begrenzt (siehe Teilnahmequoten Versammlungen)..

In Städten noch eher aufm Land, wo Vereine im Dorf noch etwas anderen Stellenwert haben (da musste schon in den richtigen Vereinen sein, wenn Du was werden willst - soziale Kontrolle  ;-))..


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zugang zu Gewässern oft nur über Vereine möglich.
> 
> Daher rühren auch nicht wenige der vielen Probleme:
> Viele gehen ja nicht aus Überzeugung oder weil sie Vereine toll finden in "ihren" Verein, sondern kaufen schlicht mit der Vereinszugehörigkeit ihre Angelerlaubnis.
> ...



Nene..falsch verstanden.
Ich fragte weshalb es soviele Angelvereine gibt wenn sich doch fast jeder um die Arbeit drückt?

Es wäre doch einfacher und günstiger mit anderen Vereinen zu fusionieren.
Kräfte bündeln. Evtl. dann sogar professionelle GF einstellen etc..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

mein Reden, bzw. das gleich im Zusammenschluss Profis übertragen, weil Du als Hobbyist immer im Nachteil bist gegenüber gewerblichen (Hobby wird politisch leichter verboten/eingeschränkt als Gewerbe zerstört..). 
Berufsfischer, die für Angler bewirtschaften statt selber fischen. 

Wäre aber ein eigenes Thema (wert) ....

*Zum eigentlichen Thema zurück:*
Dass es recht einfach gehen kann, Beschlüsse zu kippen und dass viele Vereine satzungsmäßig und ihrer Arbeit so amateurhaft sind, dass sie rechtlich angreifbar sind, behaupte ja nicht nur ich, sondern hat Kolja als Jurist ja auch schon schön dargelegt..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die "Logik" musst du mir erklären. Vermutlich aber besser in einem anderen Strang.



Hast eine PN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

macht das ruhig da öffentlich, damit jeder was davon hat:
catch & release


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

*Zitat Lajos1*
_Aber andererseits scheinen sich in anderen Regionen/Bundesländern die  Leute auch regelrecht zu bekriegen, um in den Vorstand eines  Angelvereins zu kommen, während man hier froh ist, nach langer Suche  endlich einen Deppen gefunden zu haben, der sich den gesamten ebenso  unlukrativen wie undankbaren und extrem zeitintensiven Mehraufwand  aufbürdet! _ *Zitat Ende*
@Lajos1 ,
wenn ihr natürlich Deppen sucht und die zum Vorstand macht ist es kein Wunder wenn die Anglerwelt von Deppen bestimmt wird.


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

@Sharpo

in Baden-Württemberg hat der durchnittliche Angelverein 50 Mitglieder
Die bewirtschaften den Feuerlöschteich und den Dorfbrunnen. In einigen Gemeinden haben die sich dann in der Bewirtschaftung so gestritten dass es in den Gemeinden jetzt 2 Vereine gibt.
Ein Verein hat den Dorfbrunnen, der andere den Feuerlöschteich und alle 12 Jahre bei neuer Pacht wird gewechselt da der Bürgemeister niemand bevorzugen möchte.
Und wenn Fusion, dann kommt so etwas dabei heraus wie der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

der war böse, H.H.
 ;-)


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Beschlüsse kippen ist wirklich einfach. Mehrheitsbeschluss auf der Versammlung und erledigt.

Und vorher aber den Vorstand in der selben Versammlung einstimmig entlastet und dann seine Beschlüsse kippen. Und wenn der Vorstand nachfragt woher die Qualifikation der Antragsteller kommt und wie sie sich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt haben wird dem Vorstand vorgeworfen, nur an seinem "Beschluss" festhalten zu wollen.
Offensichtlich sehen in manchen Vereinen die Angler den Vorstand als 1.Feind und die von ihnen gewählten Gewässerwarte als Deppen und 2. Feind.
Da ist es manchmal ganz gut wenn der Vorstand auch ein bischen Totalitär ist.


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

@Thomas,

da muss ich auch böse sein bei diesem Thema.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> *Zitat Lajos1*
> _Aber andererseits scheinen sich in anderen Regionen/Bundesländern die  Leute auch regelrecht zu bekriegen, um in den Vorstand eines  Angelvereins zu kommen, während man hier froh ist, nach langer Suche  endlich einen Deppen gefunden zu haben, der sich den gesamten ebenso  unlukrativen wie undankbaren und extrem zeitintensiven Mehraufwand  aufbürdet! _ *Zitat Ende*
> @Lajos1 ,
> wenn ihr natürlich Deppen sucht und die zum Vorstand macht ist es kein Wunder wenn die Anglerwelt von Deppen bestimmt wird.



Hallo,

da hast Du einen Fehler reingebracht, das Zitat ist nicht von mir.
Aber mit Deppen in diesem Zusammenhang ist im bayerisch-fränkischen Wortverständnis hier nicht jemand gemeint, der blöd ist, sondern jemand der in seiner gutmütigen, sozialen Art eben Arbeiten übernimmt, welche kaum jemand machen will.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

In meine Liste von Rechtsirrtümern und sonstigem Unsinn in Vereinen gehört auch die Empfehlung Entscheidungen über "Heiße Eisen" im Verein

1. gut vorzubereiten
2. transparent vorzunehmen (und jetzt kommt was ganz altmodisches)
3. die Mitglieder durch *gute Argumente* von der Richtigkeit der Entscheidung zu überzeugen, damit sie am Ende
4. aus Überzeugung dafür sind oder die Entscheidung wenigstens billigen.

Bei diesem Vorgehen - welches nachweislich Streit vermeidet - ist es natürlich von Vorteil, wenn man von der Materie etwas versteht.  Kompetenz ist hier ein Schlüsselwort. Und da kommt etwas ins Spiel, was viele ganz junge Menschen (natürlich keiner aus dem Forum) kaum noch kennen. Kompetenz kann man sich aneignen und das völlig selbstständig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Kompetenz kann man sich aneignen und das völlig selbstständig.


jetzt bin ich mal pöhse:
Dann hat man aber keine Zeit mehr für ein Vereinsamt, wenn man sich Kompetenz aneigenen soll/muss - daher kommt, was daher kommt und daher können das meist nur Rentner machen (Kompetenz hin oder her) ;-)))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Also unser Verband bietet das Kurse für Gewässerwarte kostenlos in Aalbaum an. Da muss man sich halt mal eine knappe Woche zeit für nehmen.  Noch besser ist es allerdings, wenn man jemand ins amt wählt, der schon Ahnung hat. Wenn man aber mal für ein paar Wochen abends die Glotze aus läßt und entsprechende Fachliteratur in die Hand nimmt, geht das auch ohne Rentner zu sein. Als ich unerwartet ins amt kam habe ich mit auch erst einmal "Der Teichwirt" reingedreht, weil unser Verein Teiche bewirtschaftet. Das bekommt man hin, wenn man will. Wenn man nicht will, sollte man nicht in das Amt gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Bringen sie da den Leuten bei, wie man wie in Nordkorea Berichte auf der Verbandshomepage zensiert und löscht?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bringen sie da den Leuten bei, wie man wie in Nordkorea Berichte auf der Verbandshomepage zensiert und löscht?



Solche Kommentare bringen doch niemanden weiter und sind einfach unsachlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Es ist die schlichte Wahrheit:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 21.06. 2017*
> Der Rheinische Fischereiverband nimmt Artikel, die sich kritisch mit dem Verhalten des Kanzlerkandiaten Schulz der SPD und dem Verhalten des DAFV bei der Anglerdemo auseinander gesetzt haben - *ohne jede Erklärung oder Ankündigung* - wieder von seiner Seite.
> 
> Das sind für mich schon nordkoreanische Zensurverhältnisse!
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> 
> in Baden-Württemberg hat der durchnittliche Angelverein 50 Mitglieder
> Die bewirtschaften den Feuerlöschteich und den Dorfbrunnen. In einigen Gemeinden haben die sich dann in der Bewirtschaftung so gestritten dass es in den Gemeinden jetzt 2 Vereine gibt.
> ...



Das übliche gezicke halt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich mal pöhse:
> Dann hat man aber keine Zeit mehr für ein Vereinsamt, wenn man sich Kompetenz aneigenen soll/muss - daher kommt, was daher kommt und daher können das meist nur Rentner machen (Kompetenz hin oder her) ;-)))



Ein Wohngebiet im Nachbarort veranstaltet seit 3 Jahren ein lokales, öffentliches Straßenfest. Mit Bier- und Würstchenverkauf, ein bisschen Musik etc. Laut einem der Hauptorganisatoren muss er dafür 14 Genehmigungen/Abrechungen/Begutachtungen durchführen/einholen. 

Mein Vater war Wehrleiter einer Freiwilligen Feuerwehr. Was denkst du, was da an Weiterbildung etc. dranhängt?

Im lokalen Fußballverein siehts ähnlich aus. Hab ich ja schon geschrieben.

Wenn das alles Rentner machen sollen, wirds eng. Man muss sich halt engagieren und das kostet vieeeel Zeit, die man neben Beruf und Familie aufbringen muss. Aber es geht, wenn man will.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist die schlichte Wahrheit:



Das glaube ich dir alles. Aber ein Verband besteht aus vielen unterschiedlichen Personen und Interessen. Die Ausbildung der Gewässerwarte kann dort trotzdem Klasse sein.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Also unser Verband bietet das Kurse für Gewässerwarte kostenlos in Aalbaum an. Da muss man sich halt mal eine knappe Woche zeit für nehmen.  Noch besser ist es allerdings, wenn man jemand ins amt wählt, der schon Ahnung hat. Wenn man aber mal für ein paar Wochen abends die Glotze aus läßt und entsprechende Fachliteratur in die Hand nimmt, geht das auch ohne Rentner zu sein. Als ich unerwartet ins amt kam habe ich mit auch erst einmal "Der Teichwirt" reingedreht, weil unser Verein Teiche bewirtschaftet. Das bekommt man hin, wenn man will. Wenn man nicht will, sollte man nicht in das Amt gehen.




Eine Auflage des Landes NRW.
Naturschutz halt.

(Wenn man für den Scheiss noch bezahlen müsste ....würde man keine Angler mehr dafür finden und mit der Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband wäre dann Essig. Da war doch was, oder täusch ich mich da jetzt?   )

Und Du meinst mit dem Lehrgang Gewässerwart kann man als 1. oder 2. Vorsitzender einen Verein führen?
Oder als Kassenwart eine ordnungsgemäße Finanzamt gerechte Buchführung?

Interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir alles. Aber ein Verband besteht aus vielen unterschiedlichen Personen und Interessen. Die Ausbildung der Gewässerwarte kann dort trotzdem Klasse sein.


Die kann so klasse sein wie sie will - so ein Zensurverband geht gar nicht!!!

Und nachher müssen solche vom Verband nicht- oder evtl. auch sogar bewusst falsch informierte Delegierte und Mitglieder abstimmen.. (solchen Verbandlern, die so zensieren, musste alles zutrauen) ...


----------



## fishhawk (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Hallo,



> Im Tierschutz Gesetz steht wörtlich...
> Sinn der Fischerei ist es Fische als Nahrungsmittel für Mensch oder Tier zu gewinnen



Gibt es eigentlich mehrere Fassungen des TSchG???

Die Fassung, die mir vorliegt enthält weder die Begriffe Fischerei noch Nahrungsmittel. Soll aber angeblich aktueller Stand der Gesetzgebung sein.

Oder stammt das etwa aus einem  Gesetzentwurf, der kommen könnte, wenn Rot/Grün die Bundestagswahl gewinnt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

wie bereits geschrieben:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Tierschutz Gesetz steht wörtlich...
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine Auflage des Landes NRW.
> Naturschutz halt.
> 
> (Wenn man für den Scheiss noch bezahlen müsste ....würde man keine Angler mehr dafür finden und mit der Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband wäre dann Essig. Da war doch was, oder täusch ich mich da jetzt?   )
> ...



Der RhFV ist kein anerkannter Naturschutzverband! 

Es bringt vor allem dem Gewässerwart was.  

Die Vereinsbuchführung ist kein Hochreck und die Steuererklärung auch nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> macht das ruhig da öffentlich, damit jeder was davon hat:
> catch & release



Ich mache dann mal meine PN für alle, weil man es nicht oft genug schreiben kann:

Die "Verwertungsabsicht" ist nach dem TierSchG überhaut nicht erforderlich. Das war schon immer eine falsche Rechtsauffassung der alten VDSF-Landesverbände. Ich vertrete da eine völlig andere Rechtsauffassung:

Nach dem TierSchG bedarf es eines "besonderen Grundes" für das Töten und die Leidzuführung (schon über letzteres kann man streiten). Es ist allgemein anerkannt, dass dieser besondere Grund das jeweilige LFischG selbst ist. (Bei Jägern ist es das BJagtG. Auch das ist anerkannt.) Darüber hinaus braucht es keinen weiteren "vernünftigen Grund". Denn es kann nicht nach dem TierSchG verboten sein, was nach dem LFischG ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, nämlich das Fangen von Fischen mit der Handangel. In Bayern gibt es wohl im LFischG ein Abknüppelgebot. Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus als Rheinländer. Auch hier kann dann aber nur ein Verstoß gegen das LFischG vorliegen und nicht gegen das TierSchG. Also vergesst die Diskussion über den vernünftigen Grund. 

Den vernünftigen Grund braucht ihr für die Tötung des Fisches. Denn in dem Moment, wo der Fisch gefangen ist, endet quasi der "Schutzbereich" des LFischG. Daher muss man bei der Tötung auch nach dem TierSchG vorgehen. Nun tötet man den Fisch aber gerade nicht, wenn man ihn zurücksetzt. Folglich bedarf es auch keines vernünftigen Grundes. Etwas "minderbemittelte" Verwaltungsrichter in Celle (war´s, glaube ich) kamen mal auf die Idee in ihrem Urteil zu schreiben, dass der Fisch durch das Anhaken und Drillen Leid und Schmerzen erfährt. Selbst wenn dem so wäre - woran Zweifel bestehen - dann liegen diese Schmerzen doch naturgemäß in dem Fang mit der Handangel begründet. Geht halt nicht anders! Als das TierSchG inkraft trat, sollte es das Angeln aber nicht dadurch abschafft werden. Daher kann man schon die Frage stellen, ob es auf das Angeln überhaupt in dieser Weise angewendet werden kann. Aber gehen wir mal davon aus. Dann ist dass Angeln aber immer noch durch das jeweilige LFischG ausdrücklich erlaubt, kann also nicht gleichzeitig verboten sein. Kurze Rede, langer Sinn: Das TierSchG verbietet nicht das Zurücksetzen eines gefangenen Fisches, egal aus welchem Grund dies erfolgt. Einen vernünftigen Grund braucht der Angler nur für die Tötung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Danke, da (fast) komplett einer Meinung...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke, da (fast) komplett einer Meinung...



Und wo weicht jetzt meine Meinung ab? Sehe ich alles genau so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

dass das alles nix mit dem dennoch geltenden Afvig  11 zu tun hat, der erst durch eine Normenkontrollverfahren abgeschafft werden müsste.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Ich hoffe, dass es genug Vorstände in den bayrischen Vereinen gibt, die auf den Verband Druck ausüben, damit der Verband auf die Landesregierung Druck aufbaut, dass dieser Afvig e Paragraph abgeschafft wird. Nennen wir das Ganze nicht c&r sondern catch & dicide, dann wird deutlich, dass bei unseren fischarmen Gewässern doch kein Weg an einem nachhaltigen Fischmanagement vorbei geht. Hierzu gehört gerade Zwangsläufig auch catch & dicide! Afvig 11 ist einfach nicht Zeitgemäß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es genug Vorstände in den bayrischen Vereinen gibt, die auf den Verband Druck ausüben, damit der Verband auf die Landesregierung Druck aufbaut,


Wie bei euch auch:
Die Trottel haben doch die anglefeindliche Verbandsführung gewählt, weil sie das so wollen..

In Bayern Afvig, bei euch Zensur..

Wo soll das Umdenken herkommen? 

Vom Himmel fallen????


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie bei euch auch:
> Die Trottel haben doch die anglefeindliche Verbandsführung gewählt, weil sie das so wollen..
> 
> In Bayern Afvig, bei euch Zensur..
> ...


Jungfräuliche Geburt halt und dann kommt ein Heiland. Wir sind doch schließlich Petrijünger. |engel:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

grins - de war gut..........
Glauben brauchste da, weil Fakten nicht mehr helfen, da haste recht


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Hierzu gehört gerade Zwangsläufig auch catch & dicide! Afvig 11 ist einfach nicht Zeitgemäß!



Hallo,

das ist richtig und aus diesem Grund pfeift man auch in Bayern (für Norddeutsche: man schenkt dem keine Beachtung) auf den entsprechenden Passus im § 11 der AVFiG und das schon sei es ihn gibt, seit ca. 1990 .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Hallo,

wenn ich mich richtig an die Bergründungen für solche Fälle wie Augenthaler erinnere, ging es dabei aber gerade nicht um den Fang an sich, sondern um das Geschehen und die Zeitspanne zwischen Fang und Zurücksetzen.

Kann mich jetzt aus dem Stegreif an keinen Fall erinnern, wo jemand zahlen musste, weil er einen Fisch direkt nach dem Fang im Wasser abgehakt und freigelassen hat.

Wobei es in Bayern dafür tatsächlich dann ein Bußgeld wegen §32 AVFiG geben könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

§32? 
Muss ich erst gucken, den § 11 kenn ich dazu:
Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Hallo,

in §32 sind die Ordnungswidrigkeiten aufgelistet und da gehören Verstöße gegen §11 natürlich mit dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

aaaah, merci, brauch ich nicht gucken.. danke


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Aktuell gibt es wieder Diskussionen um den Besatz. Einige Mitglieder wollen wieder Satzkarpfenbesatz, der durch unseren GW eingestellt wurde. Jetzt soll ein Antrag auf der Hauptversammlung pro Karpfenbesatz gestellt und abgestimmt werden. Wahrscheinlich würden 80% und mehr dafür stimmen. 

Eine Frage ist, ob die Hauptversammlung des Vereins gegen den gewählten Gw Besatz durchdrücken kann?

Erinnert mich an Merkel und offene Grenzen, nur dass dabei keine Anträge und Abstimmung möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Die Haupt/Mitgliederversammlung ist IMMER das maßgebende, höchste Gremium jeden Vereines.

Und kann ja im Ernstfall auch die Satzung entsprechend ändern, falls es momentan nicht so möglich wäre laut Satzung..


----------



## Ørret (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Oder nen anderen Gewässerwart wählen


----------



## smithie (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Die Hauptversammlung kann jede Entscheidung treffen, auch wenn es der Vorstandschaft nicht passt.

Allerdings darf diese Entscheidung natürlich keinem Gesetz oder Verordnung widersprechen.

Wenn das Thema bekannt ist, kann man sich ja darauf vorbereiten und/oder einen Kompromiss in der Hinterhand haben?!


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es wieder Diskussionen um den Besatz. Einige Mitglieder wollen wieder Satzkarpfenbesatz, der durch unseren GW eingestellt wurde. Jetzt soll ein Antrag auf der Hauptversammlung pro Karpfenbesatz gestellt und abgestimmt werden. Wahrscheinlich würden 80% und mehr dafür stimmen.
> 
> Eine Frage ist, ob die Hauptversammlung des Vereins gegen den gewählten Gw Besatz durchdrücken kann?
> 
> Erinnert mich an Merkel und offene Grenzen, nur dass dabei keine Anträge und Abstimmung möglich ist.



Ich kenne euren Verein nicht.
Aber eigentlich ist jeder Versammlungsbeschluss der Mitglieder maßgebend.
Wobei natürlich ein Beschluss der JH-Versammlung maßgebend als Vorgabe im Raum steht.

Stell also einen Antrag zur nächsten beschlussfähigen Versammlung und sieh zu das Du dann auch Rückhalt dort hast.
Es ist dumm Jemanden Anzugreifen wenn man nicht glaubt auch zu gewinnen.
Friedlicher geht es wenn man miteinander spricht, um Mittelwege zu finden.

Andersherum würde Ich als Gewässerwart sofort niederlegen, wenn mich Mitgliederbschlüsse zwingen würden etwas zu besetzen, was ich für völlig falsch halten würde. Theoretisch ist es der Job eines Gewässerwartes Wünsche der Mitglieder zu erfüllen und Vorgaben von Behörden zu befolgen.
Gleichzeitig muss man aber auch selbst überzeugt sein von dem was man macht.
 Es ist also ein Job, der gegenseitiges Vertrauen und Rücksicht verlangt.

So wie es klingt, habt Ihr Jemanden der an der Stammtischrunde der "Gebildeten" sitzt.
Tierschutz erscheint wichtig die bösen Karpfen und Welse sollen möglichst weg.
Die Meinung ist ja nicht unbedingt selten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Das Problem ist eher, dass die Fangergebnisse immer weiter zurück gehen und viele Mitglieder das Gefühl haben, es wird von oben herab vom GW bestimmt wird. Es geht also auch sehr stark um Kommunikation und Kompromissbereitschaft, die bei langjährigen Vorstandsmitgliedern verloren geht. Wer widerspricht, wird abgebügelt.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, dass die Fangergebnisse immer weiter zurück gehen und viele Mitglieder das Gefühl haben, es wird von oben herab vom GW bestimmt wird. Es geht also auch sehr stark um Kommunikation und Kompromissbereitschaft, die bei langjährigen Vorstandsmitgliedern verloren geht. Wer widerspricht, wird abgebügelt.



 Zwischen der Wahrnehmung, "von oben herab vom G.W bestimmt" und "der G.W kümmert sich um den Besatz", unterscheidet Vertrauen.
 Die Mitglieder achten durchaus wenn Jemand abgebügelt wird, wenn man so leichter vorankommt.
 Aber trotzdem sinkt auch das Vertrauen, denn keiner will so behandelt werden, wenn Er mal anderer Meinung ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Da ein Verein eigentlich ein Zusammenschluss "Gleichgesinnter" sein soll, in der Praxis (NICHT nur bei Anglern) aber meist ein Zusammenschluss in verschiedene Teilen konkurrierender Grüppchen ist (wer kennt nicht die in vielen Angelvereinen vorhandenen Grüppchen, denen das Veranstalten der jährlichen Feste wichtiger ist als Angeln? Oft bestimmend, weil die auftauchen zum arbeiten UND zum abstimmen), ist das alles nicht einfach.

Zudem sind heute Gewässerwarte eher so geschult, dass mehr auf Schutz und Nachhalt geschaut wird, als auf das, warum Angler in einem Verein sind:
Zum angeln und Fische fangen (da nützt auch alles verschwurbelte schönreden nix -  Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?. )

Davon ausgehend ist es nur menschlich, wenn da immer auch "Machtspielchen" ablaufen unter den einzelnen Gruppierungen.

Und die werden - das ist menschlich - nicht immer mit feinen Mitteln geführt.

Zudem fehlt vielen Gewässerwarten Fantasie und Kenntnis, wie sie die Vorgaben der Schützeritis und Nachhaltigkeitler durch "geschickte" Auslegung oder Ausführung anglerfreundlich ausgestalten können.

Bei dem, was in der heutigen Zeit da verlangt wird (auch an juristischen Kenntnissen, was man wo und wie darf an Besatz und Maßnahmen) ist eigentlich ein ehrenamtlicher Amateur damit überfordert. Vor allen dann,wenn er noch berufstätig ist und der Verein ne gewisse Größe hat (so bis 50, 60 Mann und entsprechenden kleineren Gewässern kann man noch viel unterm Radar fliegen, bei größeren Vereinen gibts dann immer andere Meinungen und/oder Denunzianten, die anglerfreundlcheres Handeln unmöglich macht).

An diesem Punkt ändert sich nix, dass wie hier beschrieben selbstverständlich die Haupt/Mitgliederversammlung als höchstes Gremium die Macht hat, alles (im juristisch gegebenen Rahmen) bestimmen kann, was sie will.

Wenn schon im Grundsatz/konstrukt eben Differenzen angelegt sind, kriegt man die NIE durch einzelne Abstimmungen weg, sondern nur durch einen harten, langen, kooperativen und kommunikativen Weg - was wieder Ehrenamt nicht leisten kann, mangels Zeit.

Dazu bräuchte es Profis...

Aber im Endeffekt:
Die Mitgliederversammlung ist und bleibt das stärkste und bestimmende Gremium eines Vereines .

Wer da geschickt agiert und sich Verbündete sucht, kann sich den Verein nach seinem Gutdünken "umstricken"..

Beispiele (positive wie negative) gibts dazu genügend..


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Gut zusammengefasst Thomas.

In den Vereinen ist es halt im Kleinen was in der Politik im Großen läuft. Sie und ähnliche Zusammenschlüssen bilden die kleinsten Bestandteile unserer demokratischen Staatsfunktion.

Kritisch wird es wenn Interessengruppen oder Einzelne, rücksichtslos Ihre Ziele durchsetzen.
Ob aus Rücksichtslosigkeit, Bequemlichkeit, Unwissen oder Überzeugung ist egal, denn immer haben sie die Gemeinschafft dabei vergessen, der sie angehören.
Der sie in Funktion ja dienen sollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Danke!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Dann kommt es immer zur Revolution und die alten Amtsinhaber ziehen sich beleidigt zurück und werden zu unausstehlichen Denunzianten.

Also das, was eigentlich keiner will, wenn man miteinander reden kann.

Ach ja, der Verein hat ca. 600 Mitglieder.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Ist schon länger her, aber hier wieder so ein Fall von der letzten Versammlung. 
Einige Mitglieder stellen eine schriftlichen Anfrage zur Abstimmung in der gestrigen Hautpversammlung über Karpfenbesatz. 

Der Antragsteller wird vor der Versammlung niedergebügelt, weil Karpfenbesatz falsch ist und das wars. Es gab lautstarke Diskussionen und Anfeindungen von Vorstands- und Mitgliederseite und man merkte richtig, wie sich zwei Lager bildeten. Die Befürworter und die Ablehner eines Besatzes.

Die Abstimmung fand trotz der schriftlicher Antragsstellung nicht statt.
Soviel zur Demokratie in Vereinen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Wenn ein Antrag auf Abstimmung steht, muss abgestimmt werde. 
Warum fechten die Karpfenbefürworter dies nicht rechtlich an?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Ist der Antrag rechtzeitig vor der JHV beim Vorstand gem. Satzungsregelung eingegangen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Abstimmung fand trotz der schriftlicher Antragsstellung nicht statt.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Antrag auf Abstimmung steht, muss abgestimmt werde.
> Warum fechten die Karpfenbefürworter dies nicht rechtlich an?





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ist der Antrag rechtzeitig vor der JHV beim Vorstand gem. Satzungsregelung eingegangen?




Davon bin ich mit meiner Antwort ausgegangen.
Wenn der Antrag nicht rechtzeitg eingegangen, hätte er nicht diskutiert werden brauchen  als "Antrag".


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Es stellt sich zudem die Frage, ob ein Anragsrecht nach Satzung formuliert, geregelt ist.

Wenn nicht, 
haben Mitglieder dennoch ein Antragsrecht nasch BGB. Der Antrag sollte 3 Wochen vor Versammlung schriftlich formuliert dem Vorstand zugegangen sein.
Der Antrag soll dann in die Einladung aufgenommen werde und in die Tagesordnung.
Der Vorstand kann dem Antrag nachkommen und in die Tagesordnung aufnehmen,  aber er muss es  nicht.
Es liegt dann aber eine fehlerhafte Tagesordnungen vor, was dann zu fehlerhaften  Beschlüssen führen kann und die sind u.U. dann  anfechtbar. 
Somit riskiert der Vortand eine Einberufung einer  weiteren Mitgliederversammlung auf Verlangen der Antragssteller nach BGB.
Dies Einberufung kann notfalls über das Amtsgericht erfolgen.

Also wehrt euch!


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

PS:

Das haben wir im Verein rechtlich durchexerzieren dürfen, als ein Mitglied 3 Tage vor der Versammlung einen Antrag schriftlich einreichte, dass er eine  Höchstmenge aller gefangen Fische haben möchte mit dem Antrag auf Abstimmung.
Dem konnten wir als Vorstand nicht mehr nachkommen, nicht weil wir nicht wollten, aber weil wir zeitlich nicht mehr verantwortungsvoll reagieren konnten im Sinner aller Mitglieder.
Die Anfechtung kam prompt.

Nennung §§ erspare ich mir, denn das machts nicht verständlicher.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Es stellt sich zudem die Frage, ob nicht bereits ein Tagesordnungspunkt auf der Tagesordnung vorhanden war, unter dem eine Abstimmung hätte erfolgen können. Um hier was Konkretes sagen zu können, würde ich die Satzung, die Einladung und die Tagesordnung benötigen. - Selbst wenn der Antrag verspätet beim Vorstand war, hätte es noch die Möglichkeit eines Dringlichkeitsantrags gegeben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Richtig Kolja

Also wehrt euch!

Das ist nicht Demonkratie in Vereinen, sondern euere gelebte Vereinspraxis, die ihr ändern müßt!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Da gibt es immer die Rubrik Verschiedenes, worunter hätte abgestimmt werden können.
Allerdings gab es einen Formfehler: Der Antrag kam 10 Tage vor der Versammlung und war damit 4 Tage zu spät.

Man hätte trotzdem die Stimmung der Angler für den Besatz einfangen können und ggfs. zur nächsten Versammlung abstimmen können bzw. auf Gewässerwartebene diskutieren können.
Die Antragsteller wurden öffentlich für den Antrag kritisiert und auf die beantragte Abstimmung wurde nicht eingegangen. Die werden nie wieder einen Antrag stellen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Da gibt es immer die Rubrik Verschiedenes, worunter hätte abgestimmt werden können.
> Allerdings gab es einen Formfehler: Der Antrag kam 10 Tage vor der Versammlung und war damit 4 Tage zu spät.
> 
> Man hätte trotzdem die Stimmung der Angler für den Besatz einfangen können und ggfs. zur nächsten Versammlung abstimmen können bzw. auf Gewässerwartebene diskutieren können.
> Die Antragsteller wurden öffentlich für den Antrag kritisiert und auf die beantragte Abstimmung wurde nicht eingegangen. Die werden nie wieder einen Antrag stellen.



Unter Verschiedenes kann grundsätzlich keine Abstimmung erfolgen. Möglich wäre hier ein Dringlichkeitsantrag gewesen, wenn die Satzung einen solchen vorsieht.


----------



## oberfranke (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Ne andere Frage, ist das ein Salmonidengewässer oder warum ist ein Karpfenbesatz nicht möglich?


----------



## smithie (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Unter Verschiedenes kann grundsätzlich keine Abstimmung erfolgen. Möglich wäre hier ein Dringlichkeitsantrag gewesen, wenn die Satzung einen solchen vorsieht.


Warum ist eine Abstimmung nicht möglich, wenn die Satzung kein form-Vorgaben bzgl. Anträgen macht? 
Oder meinst Du jetzt den speziellen Fall mit 14 Tage Antragsfrist?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Wenn der Antrag verpätet nach Satzung eingegangen ist und nicht in der Tagesordnung der Einladung an die Mitglieder aufgenommen, DARF er nicht mehr behandelt werden! Er kann diskutiert, aber NICHT zur Abstimmung gestellt werden.

SORRY für euer Anliegen mit dem Besatzt: Aber der Vorstand hat soweit alles richtig gemacht, er hätte gar nicht anders handeln dürfen. Denn sonst wäre, als Beispiel, eine Anfechtung von Mitgliedern gekommen, die an der Versammlung nicht teilnahmen, aber sich darauf berufen, dass unter Kenntiss des Antrags aus der Tagesordnung der Einladung, sie gekommen wären.

Antraqg für nächste Versammlung fristgerecht stellen, dann habt ihr einen Anrecht auf Behandlung und Abstimmung.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Hallo,

da hat der Toni recht.
Bei uns z.B. steht klar in der Satzung bis wann spätestens Anträge, die in der JHV behandelt werden sollen, bei der Verwaltung eingehen müssen.
Das ist klar geregelt und darüber hat es auch noch niemals Hick-Hack gegeben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*

Auch das mit den Dringlichkeitsanträgen wird oft falsch gesehen.
Ich überspringe jetzt bewußt die Diskussion, ob die Satzung Dringlichkeitsanträge vorsieht oder nicht, da für diesen Fall irrelevant.

Grundvorraussetzung für Dringlichkeitsanträge ist, dass objektiv  keine Möglichkeit bestand, den Antrag rechtzeitig auf die Tagesordnung in der Einladung zu setzen. 
Hier lag bei der verspäteten Einreichung des Antrags ein Versäumnis der Antragssteller bei der Vorbereitung der Hauptversammlung vor. Dafür dürfen Dringlichkeitsanträge nicht benutzt werden. Der Schutz aller Mitglieder nach BGB muss hier im Vordergrund stehen, also die Information des Antrags als Tagesordnung in der Einladung.


----------



## smithie (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hat der Toni recht.
> Bei uns z.B. steht klar in der Satzung bis wann spätestens Anträge, die in der JHV behandelt werden sollen, bei der Verwaltung eingehen müssen.
> ...


Bei uns steht dazu nichts in der Satzung.
Gilt dann eine BGB Frist? Welche?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



smithie schrieb:


> Bei uns steht dazu nichts in der Satzung.
> Gilt dann eine BGB Frist? Welche?




Im BGB steht keine Frist explizit;
es wird aber, wenn in der Satzung keine Frist formuliert, von +- 3 Wochen in der Rechtssprechung ausgegangen;
jedoch wenn der Antrag vor der Einladung an die Mitglieder beim Vorstand eingegangen ist und davon ausgegangen werden muss, dass dies noch ausreichend zur Formulierung in die Tagesordnung gewesen wäre, dann gilt es i.d.R. als fristgerecht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2018)

*AW: Rechte der Mitgliedversammlung- Vorstandsbeschlüsse kippen*



smithie schrieb:


> Warum ist eine Abstimmung nicht möglich, wenn die Satzung kein form-Vorgaben bzgl. Anträgen macht?
> Oder meinst Du jetzt den speziellen Fall mit 14 Tage Antragsfrist?



Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB)
_§ 32 Mitgliederversammlung; Beschlussfassung
(1) Die Angelegenheiten des Vereins werden, soweit sie nicht von dem Vorstand oder einem anderen Vereinsorgan zu besorgen sind, durch Beschlussfassung in einer Versammlung der Mitglieder geordnet. Zur Gültigkeit des Beschlusses ist erforderlich, dass der Gegenstand bei der Berufung bezeichnet wird. Bei der Beschlussfassung entscheidet die Mehrheit der abgegebenen Stimmen.
(2) [...]
_
Aus Abs. 1 Satz 2 ergibt sich, dass nur über Punkte abgestimmt werden kann, die als Punkt in der Tagesordnung genannt sind. Die Mitglieder müssen vor der Versammlung wissen, über welche Sachverhalte eine Abstimmung herbeigeführt wird, um die Entscheidung treffen zu können an der MV teilzunehmen oder eben nicht.

Die 14 Tage sollen eigentlich dem Vorstand die Gelegenheit geben, noch vor der Versammlung eine aktualisierte Tagesordnung zu versenden. Solche nachgeschobenen Anträge sind sonst nicht ganz unproblematisch. Gleiches gilt für Dringlichkeitsanträge, die Satzung ausdrücklich zulassen muss. Anderenfalls kann ein Mitglied, dass nicht auf der Versammlung war, gegen einen Beschluss zu einem Dringlichkeitsantrag klagen.


----------

